# Great paint found for roofs and other structural items



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I decided to use leftover spray paint when I ran out of flat black. I used some Chalk Board paint I used on a project for my kids. It is perfectly flat, reflects no light. There is a slight grayness to it so it does not produce that too black to be real look. I also used it on some bridges.


----------



## mikemike (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes, that's a nice black! I'm going to try it as underspray for a DPM building I'm working on.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

tkruger said:


> I used some *Chalk Board paint * I used on a project for my kids.


It has other functional advantages, too ... especially after those unfortunate moments ...

"I will not crash my trains to the floor ...
I will not crash my trains to the floor ...
I will not crash my trains to the floor ...
I will not crash my trains to the floor ...
I will not crash my trains to the floor ...
..."



Neat idea, actually ... thanks for the tip!

TJ


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

For you TJ








-Art


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Love it! Brilliant! Absolutely BRILLIANT!!!

TJ


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I was waiting for you to see it TJ. This came to mind as soon as I saw your earlier post. A few minutes with photoshop and I had it. The font I used I made from my own handwriting a few years ago. It looks very child like. I might have to print a copy of this in color for my train room. Glad you enjoyed it.
-Art


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

Love the edit Art. May I share it?
~Hap


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Artieiii said:


> For you TJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cleverly rendered, Art! :thumbsup:


----------

